# PHA Texas



## ROLLO (Aug 28, 2017)

Any PHA or Mainstream Masons in the forum affected by Harvey? 


Bro. Rollins 32*
Mt. Lebanon #22
MWPHGLMD


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 28, 2017)

Water's getting deep out here- may have to bug out if it keeps on.


----------



## ROLLO (Aug 28, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> Water's getting deep out here- may have to bug out if it keeps on.



Praying for safety. I have a friend in Houston and he's maintaining but he said it's supposed to rain some more. 


Bro. Rollins 32*
Mt. Lebanon #22
MWPHGLMD


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 29, 2017)

Rain finally stopped- water came within 2" of coming into my house. Now we wait to see what the river does.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 29, 2017)

I have a friend in Louisiana whose farm is a lake now, but the house is dry.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 30, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> Rain finally stopped- water came within 2" of coming into my house. Now we wait to see what the river does.


I hope that river behaves itself Bil...


----------



## tldubb (Aug 30, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> Rain finally stopped- water came within 2" of coming into my house. Now we wait to see what the river does.



In my prayers.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600 (Aug 30, 2017)

Harvey was kinda nasty (I didn't predict the stalling which was horrible).  I live in FL and it still caused flooding here from the outer bands.


----------



## David Duke (Aug 30, 2017)

We came out it without a scratch. We never lost power, water (except for a couple of hours last night), tv or internet. People all around us are flooded and without power please keep them in your prayers as with all the others in the surrounding areas. 

Houston is getting the publicity because of its size and there are hundreds of thousands of people affected there but don't forget about our neighbors south of us around Corpus Christi and Rockport who bore the brunt of the storm. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 30, 2017)

Bloke said:


> I hope that river behaves itself Bil...


Unfortunately, it didn't. We started taking on water this afternoon & I got out of there. Hopefully it will go down soon so I can see what repairs I'll need to make. Thanks to all for your prayers.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 31, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> Unfortunately, it didn't. We started taking on water this afternoon & I got out of there. Hopefully it will go down soon so I can see what repairs I'll need to make. Thanks to all for your prayers.


I am very sorry to read that Bill.

*Special Prayer of Dryness sent *


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 31, 2017)

Good luck brother!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Oct 11, 2017)

it's not the water you have to worry about, it's what's in water, i.e. snakes and gators, which make for some pretty shoes and hand bags.....I'm just saying...Just a little humor to try and ease the thought of what y'all going thru. Many prayers thru all that drama...I know it's been a couple weeks...


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 11, 2017)

Good eatin’, too!


----------



## acjohnson53 (Oct 14, 2017)

yep


----------



## Bro.Stewart (Jan 14, 2018)

Anyone in San Antonio Texas?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------

